
Can the U.S. Lead the World in Advanced Manufacturing? - llambda
http://www.technologyreview.com/news/509231/manufacturing-in-the-balance/
======
mtgx
US could certainly lead in manufacturing if it were more concerned with
building robots, rather than creating "manufacturing jobs", and then benefit
from whatever jobs get created around that.

